# Valkaria rc 2015 wounded worrior project charity race



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Please join us for this worthy cause

FRIDAY JULY 17TH OPEN PRACTICE NOON TO 5PM

SATURDAY JULY 18TH CONTROLLED PRACTICE 9AM TO 1130 NOON START OF 3 QUALIFIERS
(ALL YOU CAN EAT PANCAKE BREAKFAST $5)

SUNDAY JULY 19TH CONTROLLED PRACTICE 9AM TO 1030. 1100AM FINAL ROUND OF QUALIFIERS AND MAINS.

100% OF ENTRY FEE WILL GO TO THE WOUNDED WARRIOR PROJECT

17.5 
13.5 
MOD 
USVTA
WGT 

$20 A CLASS
2865 Greenbrooke St, Valkaria, Florida

HOST HOTEL INFO 
COMFORT SUITES 
1175 MALABAR RD 
PALMBAY FL 32909
321-369-1234

MORE ANNOUNCEMENTS WILL BE COMING SOON SO START MAKING YOUR PLANS NOW.



PLEASE CONTACT 
[email protected]
WITH ANY ? REGARDING THIS EVENT


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Some pictures of the facility


----------

